# Glasgow Users - post up your cars



## Agar

I see there is a similar post for people from Aberdeen, so why don't we have a thread for all the Glasgow users' cars.

I'll start with my 25th Anniversary GTI


----------



## Andy_RX8

Not quite Glasgow but just down the road -- Ayrshire

Mazda RX8


----------



## Mirror Image

My car, although she hasnt seen the road in over a year.


----------



## 47p2

Well you didn't expect me to give you some piece of modern metal did you:driver:


----------



## Agar

Some lovely cars so far - good to see it back to its old best 47p2.


----------



## stevenebm

imagine meeting you here richard.im getting right in to this detailing game.wil get some good pics up of the series one when i get her finished and detailed


----------



## Agar

stevenebm said:


> imagine meeting you here richard.im getting right in to this detailing game.wil get some good pics up of the series one when i get her finished and detailed


Your like the village bike Stevie, you get around a fair bit :wave: :thumb:

Im going to be ordering a new kit of detailing stuff soon for mine - can't wait to see your S1 all minty fresh!


----------



## ghost_walker

just outside glasgow.


----------



## bazzyboy

hi this is my 1st post

enjoying all the great info on this forum

thanks baz:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Hopefully Paisley counts...


----------



## martin slaven

Im from Johnstone, here is my 2.2 astra sri,


----------



## Agar

Some more nice cars there - keep the pics coming


----------



## Jack

I'm just outside Glasgow


----------



## Sandro

no where near Glasgow but close to glasgow than i am to aberdeen


----------



## mkv

Here is mine. Although currently sorn'd due to blown engine. E46 330d with full leather.









Steve


----------



## Grinnall v8

Any excuse for picees:thumb:

Everyday car 2005 MINICOOPER PARKLANE









Toys
2006 MINI COOPER S JCW GP









1969 Austin mini countryman









1997 mini cooper sportspack









1981 Triumph TR7v8 grinnall conversion


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice machines Billy, all lookin top!


----------



## beany_bot

Lol, in true "glesga" fashion.


----------



## 47p2

beany_bot said:


> Lol, in true "glesga" fashion.


Obviously from the posh West End......The windows haven't been tanned


----------



## mkv

beany_bot said:


> Lol, in true "glesga" fashion.


Isnt that pic taken opposite The Primary pub on Woodlands Rd?


----------



## beany_bot

mkv said:


> Isnt that pic taken opposite The Primary pub on Woodlands Rd?


Lol dunno, its not actually my car


----------



## eurodub

*Near Glasgow.*

My E30. off the road with a  diff....


----------



## The Cueball

the everyday beast:



















the good one (an old photo mind you ):










and the new project :










:thumb:


----------



## Agar

More nice cars being posted up here - is that an A610 above?


----------



## OCDMike

My little Punto GT:


----------



## geeboy

*2 blue!*

My Scirocco and wifes VXR


----------



## p3asa

I spent hours cleaning it and claying it for the first time ever.
I think the neighbours thought I was mad.


----------



## DubbedUP

Daily E60 530D










Not quite a car, but my T5 Transporter..










My Wee Brabus, but now sold, should be going away tomorrow..










Das Bus..










My next project once the bus is finished...










That's all folks...


----------



## DubbedUP

The Cueball said:


> :thumb:


Ooooh, so is that what you were bidding on ebay for?

Those wheels are horrible, you want to sell them to me 

What is a a Fairlady? 300ZX?

It's super cool tho, I likes it..:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Discount Tech said:


> Ooooh, so is that what you were bidding on ebay for?
> 
> Those wheels are horrible, you want to sell them to me
> 
> What is a a Fairlady? 300ZX?
> 
> It's super cool tho, I likes it..:thumb:


Naw....it was something else on ebay...but I bid on sooo many I can't remember what it was... 205 i think! :wall:

:lol: yes those original 2 piece BBS alloys are _horrible_..I think I will keep them though........ 

All you need to know about the car is here...it will be updated next week:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133331

:thumb:

Hope you don't get mucked about with the latest brabus buyer, getting beyond a joke now.....

:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

The Cueball said:


> Naw....it was something else on ebay...but I bid on sooo many I can't remember what it was... 205 i think! :wall:
> 
> :lol: yes those original 2 piece BBS alloys are _horrible_..I think I will keep them though........
> 
> All you need to know about the car is here...it will be updated next week:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133331
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Hope you don't get mucked about with the latest brabus buyer, getting beyond a joke now.....
> 
> :thumb:


That's cracking mate, I really like the 80's Nissans (Datsuns) that is well cool.. Although I hope you have a hairy chest and a medallion that you can wear when you are driving it through the mean streets of...Stewartfield..:lol:

Yeah Smart has literally just gone. Guy drove it away there. I am honestly gutted to see the wee car go. I honestly thought that I would be keeping that one for a long time. Still I am going to treat myself to a new pair of glasses off the back of it... Oh how rock n roll eh?


----------



## liammc

not from glasgow ( just outside in hamilton )

Heres Mine


----------



## DubbedUP

liammc said:


> not from glasgow ( just outside in hamilton )
> 
> Heres Mine


Something about the wee fezza's that I like....

I do have a hankering for a Cosworth converted one..

Looks like a clean car.:thumb:


----------



## Agar

The old split screen on page 3 is stunning - any more pics of the mk1?


----------



## DubbedUP

Agar said:


> The old split screen on page 3 is stunning - any more pics of the mk1?


Thanks buddy, she's not perfect, but she's all mine :argie:

Not really got any pics of the Mk1, but there is not a great deal to see, she's RUFF, but the guy that had her before me was going to chop her up and scrap it. I went down for a look and seen that it's worth saving. There cant be many 1975/6 Mk1 Golfs around and this one should be a stunner when I am finished.. Just need to get the bus done first..:thumb:


----------



## Agar

Discount Tech said:


> Thanks buddy, she's not perfect, but she's all mine :argie:
> 
> Not really got any pics of the Mk1, but there is not a great deal to see, she's RUFF, but the guy that had her before me was going to chop her up and scrap it. I went down for a look and seen that it's worth saving. There cant be many 1975/6 Mk1 Golfs around and this one should be a stunner when I am finished.. Just need to get the bus done first..:thumb:


Glad to hear its being saved - you should put a build thread up here when its started.


----------



## caledonia

liammc said:


> not from glasgow ( just outside in hamilton )
> 
> Heres Mine


 Small world. Liam
I did not know you stayed on that street. Been outside your house a good few times. Visiting Liz


----------



## Grizzle

Any excuse for a pic..

Van Although changed dramatically now but for the fear of a backlash with the "PRO's" i wont bother lol



















The car


----------



## DubbedUP

Agar said:


> Glad to hear its being saved - you should put a build thread up here when its started.


I have opened one up already..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94124

I just noticed that there is a different pic on there than the one's I have...

I know that that it had been in the garage that long that the road surface had been built up in front of the garage, so they had about a 2 foot drop to get the car out of the garage. :doublesho I think there is a tax disk in there from 88 or something. It will be good to see her back on the road again..


----------



## Leodhasach

Here's my Skoda Fabia just before I moved from home in Stornoway to the Glasgow College of Nautical Studies:
































































She's getting remapped tomorrow


----------



## Agar

Nice Skoda - looks serious spotless!


----------



## Leodhasach

Agar said:


> Nice Skoda - looks serious spotless!


Thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## Agar

BTT for 2010!


----------



## mtxfiesta




----------



## Prism Detailing

My car:


----------



## Spoony

Here's mines:


----------



## Trever_the_reve

Hi first post

I am down in Ayrshire too a few pics of my TVR Chimaera


----------



## Jordan

mine after a drive home

and a nice wee relection shot


----------



## David

my old ibiza GTI:








full mk3 interior minus dash conversion:









need to find some pictures of my BMW coupe

porsche D90s


----------



## ross-1888

jason2800 said:


> mine after a drive home
> 
> and a nice wee relection shot


love the simoniz. it sets like rock in like a minute though lol


----------



## Jordan

ross-1888 said:


> love the simoniz. it sets like rock in like a minute though lol


damn right!

it's alot easier to apply with a mf cloth, rather than an applicator pad, i found that out the hard way after doing half the damn car!


----------



## patbhoy

My latest toy, bought it a month ago as a second car but love it so much i've sold my bmw.


----------



## GlasgowRob

the baby









the daily hack









and the recently sold 4mo which i'm still seeking a replacement for


----------



## Craig Taylor

Daily ride









doesn't get out so often


----------



## Agar

Craig Taylor said:


> Daily ride
> doesn't get out so often


Absolutely stunning :doublesho

I've never seen this car before, which is surprising given the number of Ford sites I am a member of. Are you a member of any RSOC clubs?

Whats the spec etc?


----------



## Super G

from pishy wishaw heres my astra not got pics took yet of new punto, the clio in the shots is now gone.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

The family/Detailing workhorse










crying out for some alloys and colour coding.

my P&J, hibernating in the garage atm





































East Kilbride


----------



## absolute

east kilbride

not had her long enough to get some decent pics. This is with a lime prime and a colli, can't wait to get stuck into it with the buff. she's 20 years old, she's got the body of a 2 year old.



















just sold the evo below, it had some serious depth to it....


----------



## rossco_pico

this is my beast lol not had her long and not got round to detailing her yet.










this is my partners car.










and finally this was my project car i sold at xmas.


----------



## patbhoy

rossco_pico said:


> this is my beast lol not had her long and not got round to detailing her yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my partners car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally this was my project car i sold at xmas.


Is this the BM that was on Gumtree for around £2.5k


----------



## rossco_pico

Yeah that was it, sold it for £1900 on xmas eve and bought the jeep on boxing day


----------



## ste555

my subaru the day i got it.:wave:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ste555 said:


> my subaru the day i got it.:wave:


Where is that you stay mate Cumbernauld recognise the street??


----------



## ste555

neild92 said:


> Where is that you stay mate Cumbernauld recognise the street??


yeah mate cumbernauld are you from cumbernauld.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

ste555 said:


> yeah mate cumbernauld are you from cumbernauld.


No mate i stayed there for a year and a half when i was working down in Glasgow when i was 18 at a mates. Could be wrong but is it s**far think thats what it was called:thumb:


----------



## mr bountyfull

rossco_pico said:


> this is my beast lol not had her long and not got round to detailing her yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my partners car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally this was my project car i sold at xmas.


No longer from Blantyre but knew straight away that was David Livis gates.

You may hear this down station road from time to time my brother is looking after it for me.






Steve.


----------



## rossco_pico

I'm sure i have heard that about lol


----------



## steelej

Here's my two badboys

I'm currently in training, limbering up to give the 430 it's first detail 



















John.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

steelej said:


> Here's my two badboys
> 
> I'm currently in training, limbering up to give the 430 it's first detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John.


Both stunning motors mate. :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

steelej said:


> Here's my two badboys
> 
> I'm currently in training, limbering up to give the 430 it's first detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John.


Under Kingston Bridge, had a few Dub meets there in the past :thumb:


----------



## old gooner

Discount Tech said:


> Das Bus..


I take it you like German metal, so do I; specially the splitty. Give us (me) more pics.


----------



## PaulB

From Airdrie. Looking for someone to give it a full detail please:wave:


----------



## Spoony

PaulB said:


> From Airdrie. Looking for someone to give it a full detail please:wave:


I'm almost certain I was behind that car on the M8 iof not 1 very similar reg lol


----------



## PaulB

think mines is the one of very few up here in Scotland. I know of one other but has a private plate on it. When was it mate?


----------



## S-X-I

Love the F1 Megane!



PaulB said:


> think mines is the one of very few up here in Scotland. I know of one other but has a private plate on it. When was it mate?


The only other one I have seen in Scotland is on the East coast, The past few times I've been a trip to St. Andrews and back its been sat in the drive of a house on the road down from Anstruther.


----------



## PaulB

cheers:thumb:


im a bit of a renault nut:lol: Had a 1.2 clio , a clio 182 now the megane. But i will sell for a v6 clio soon


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

My Astra




























From Bishopbriggs


----------



## caledonia

^^^^ Lovely looking car Andy.
Fine example.

Gordon.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Arden Andy VXR said:


> My Astra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Bishopbriggs


Where abouts in Bishopbriggs ? ? ?


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

2nd 2 pics are in Rossie crescent , top pic was taken at south queensferry


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

caledonia said:


> ^^^^ Lovely looking car Andy.
> Fine example.
> 
> Gordon.


cheers , I was quite impressed with the results as its never been machine polished since new


----------



## Prism Detailing

Arden Andy VXR said:


> 2nd 2 pics are in Rossie crescent , top pic was taken at south queensferry


I used to stay just across the road on Lunan Drive (small world), now just up the road in the new houses at Robroyston :thumb:


----------



## Arden Andy VXR

Prism Detailing said:


> I used to stay just across the road on Lunan Drive (small world), now just up the road in the new houses at Robroyston :thumb:


I know a few folk up there too :wave:


----------



## stu1

*my first post*

























it doesnt get out much


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely car stu1 - it looks mental!

What's the black car to the right?


----------



## stu1

wee_green_mini said:


> Lovely car stu1 - it looks mental!
> 
> What's the black car to the right?


cheers m8, and thats ma m8's tvr tamora it can fairly shift :thumb:
am sure a seen your wee mini and another mini parked in a laybye across from reid kerr college a couple a weeks back,the other mini was the tartan 1, oh and i had a mini turbo but sold it last year


----------



## Bratwurst

stu1 said:


> cheers m8, and thats ma m8's tvr tamora it can fairly shift :thumb:
> am sure a seen your wee mini and another mini parked in a laybye across from reid kerr college a couple a weeks back,the other mini was the tartan 1, oh and i had a mini turbo but sold it last year


You did indeed! I had a rogue bottle of fruit shoot rolling about in my footwell after a trip to McD's :lol: Could have been nasty :doublesho

Any pictures of your turbo?

Just googled Tamora's - lovely! They look smaller than other TVR's. It must go like a ho!

Is that not a bit scary driving around in a Clio with a V6 mid-ships and RWD? Wet days must be freaky :doublesho


----------



## stu1

aye m8 the tvr's pretty small and its really quick
the wee clio is a no no in the wet or damp a near **** masell a couple a weeks back came out at junction put the foot down a little and it spun round did a 180 oh scary


----------



## Stevie---Boy

Here you go:




























:wave:


----------



## Bratwurst

stu1 said:


> a near **** masell[/quote]
> 
> :lol::lol:
> 
> Mini looks/looked lovely! Can't beat the classic BRG/OEW combo :thumb:


----------



## Agar

Stevie---Boy said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


I've seen pictures of this posted up on PF - nice car :thumb:


----------



## Stevie---Boy

Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Trever_the_reve

stu1 said:


> it doesnt get out much


I am sure i have seen that Tam at dreadnought garage last year when i was in getting my geo set up on my car???


----------



## stu1

Trever_the_reve said:


> I am sure i have seen that Tam at dreadnought garage last year when i was in getting my geo set up on my car???


hes had it just under a year bought from a garage in edinburgh


----------



## Trever_the_reve

Both very nice cars 

You should pas on to him that the TVR Club meets for lunch 3rd Saturday of each month, at Malletsheugh, Newton Mearns. At about 12:30 We dont have a Tam


----------



## AlanQS

I can't seem to import the picture directly, but here's mine.


----------



## amclean

Here are mine...

156 GTA




























and my 2001 AMG C32




























Alan


----------



## Walesy.




----------



## amclean

Paintwork's a bit flat mate


----------



## Walesy.

amclean said:


> Paintwork's a bit flat mate


It's the 'in' finiish apparently..that what the guys at the dealer told me


----------



## ANDY-G

Not been on here that long but im from killie ten mins away from glasgow some of you might have seen ma motor about:wave:


----------



## Walesy.

Love that Vectra!


----------



## rossco_pico

i love the vectra mate very nice always wanted a super touring


----------



## Rascal_69

My toy. in summer mode.














































And as it is now.


----------



## spitfire

^^^^ Is that Middlesex St.


----------



## ANDY-G

rossco_pico said:


> i love the vectra mate very nice always wanted a super touring


thanks mate its a st200 only 1 of 38 ever made.


----------



## rossco_pico

cool, where in killie are you from? i lived in irvine for 21 years. whats the power output of the vectra? and the wheels on the astra are they dare wheels? i had the same set of them on my micra years ago


----------



## Prism Detailing

Rascal_69 said:


> And as it is now.


Nice car, see one of you guys quite a lot (Monster Unit) with the white teg parked across the road, actually sure its in one of my detail pics :thumb:


----------



## ANDY-G

rossco_pico said:


> cool, where in killie are you from? i lived in irvine for 21 years. whats the power output of the vectra? and the wheels on the astra are they dare wheels? i had the same set of them on my micra years ago


Bellfield mate. the vectra comes 192bhp standard and the wheels on the astra are dare rls wheels the astra has a sbd xe under the bonnet running 198bhp:thumb:.


----------



## rossco_pico

*hey*



ANDY-G said:


> Bellfield mate. the vectra comes 192bhp standard and the wheels on the astra are dare rls wheels the astra has a sbd xe under the bonnet running 198bhp:thumb:.


cool very nice 2 motors as i said always wanted a white super touring but most of them now have been run into the ground, there is only one from ayrshire i kinda know that is still in good condition. :thumb:


----------



## ANDY-G

rossco_pico said:


> cool very nice 2 motors as i said always wanted a white super touring but most of them now have been run into the ground, there is only one from ayrshire i kinda know that is still in good condition. :thumb:


cheers mate heres another wee pic.


----------



## rossco_pico

that is immaculate. whats the kinda value of the vectra out of curiosity?


----------



## ANDY-G

rossco_pico said:


> that is immaculate. whats the kinda value of the vectra out of curiosity?


have seen them go for anything from 3k to 8k.


----------



## rossco_pico

well again lovely, wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of those or a touring, might sell the surf to get one. you'll need to bring it to a meet, but correct me if im wrong, by the look of it dry weather use only and prob only few k a year????


----------



## Jordan

rossco_pico said:


> well again lovely, wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of those or a touring, might sell the surf to get one. you'll need to bring it to a meet, but correct me if im wrong, by the look of it dry weather use only and prob only few k a year????


i seen your cupra yesterday :lol:

was very dirty, tut tut :driver:


----------



## rossco_pico

*hey*



jason2800 said:


> i seen your cupra yesterday :lol:
> 
> was very dirty, tut tut :driver:


:lol: its my partners car so i ain't taking the blame for it being dirty ha ha don't get to drive it enough, if you see my jeep its clean 

might clean it for her at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## hager




----------



## rossco_pico

Here's a car you might appriciate andy, guys from my work rebult this and never uses it.





































not a bit of rust on it, imaculate car full respray and rebuild.

hope you like


----------



## ANDY-G

Silk violet gte thats one for the future garage collection lol. looks in good condition most off them have nothing left of the back arches by now whats his plans for it?


----------



## rossco_pico

nothing its been fullyrestored stripped out replaced what needed replaced and fully resprayed. no plans for it never uses it either he has a GT4 to play with now so it just sits. it is very clean not a single mark on it thought of selling my jeep and buying it but not sure.


----------

